
Jupyter Lab: Evolution of the Jupyter Notebook - williamstein
https://towardsdatascience.com/jupyter-lab-evolution-of-the-jupyter-notebook-5297cacde6b
======
eesmith
Can anyone point me to how to get started on making a renderer for a new
file/mime type in JupyterLab?

The
[https://jupyterlab.readthedocs.io/en/stable/developer/extens...](https://jupyterlab.readthedocs.io/en/stable/developer/extension_dev.html#mime-
renderer-extensions) gives me a hint, but I have no experience with node or
TypeScript, and only dated experience with Javascript. And the link for
'Instead it exports an interface given in the rendermime-interfaces package.'
is broken.

I tried looking at existing renderers. They are all in TypeScript. Is that the
preferred way to develop Jupyter renderers?

------
wenc
I've been using JupyterLab for a year now, and it has complete replaced
Jupyter Notebook for me. I would encourage anyone still on Jupyter Notebook to
start using Lab. At some point Lab will supersede Notebook as the official
Jupyter.

The UI in Lab is much tighter, with drag-and-drop on cells, tabbed pages, file
navigation, console, etc. Lab is fully compatible with Notebook, and is just
better all around.

------
anotheryou
looks great, but I hope they overcome the windows-look :)

